# Hello from Canada



## Rial (Aug 19, 2019)

Initiated in June, looking to connect with some brothers on this app


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Matt L (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother. There is a lot of great information here, many folks from our neighbor to the North.  Let us know your progress goes.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Bloke (Aug 19, 2019)

Greetings and Welcome from Australia


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome, what lodge are you with?


----------



## Winter (Aug 21, 2019)

Welcome to the forum and the Craft Brother. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## bro.william (Sep 17, 2019)

Howdy from a Texan in Wales.  Congratulations on your initiation. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 19, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------

